# JD 244J w/ 10-16 Metal Pless (Long Video)



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Thought I would start a second thread with this video. If Moderators don't want this as a second thread, thats fine I will add it to the other thread. Its very long and uncut or edited so its for the nerdy MP and 244J guys to just sit and drool over. If your like me, you just can't watch these machines enough. There are not many videos online that just let you watch without music and fancy edits. I let this run just like I shot it. I will be editing a shorter and smoother version for marketing but this is just for Plowsite guys. 

msWuJl2HOqo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good video, I love watching these.:clapping: One problem I see with that MetalPless is the wing shoes will wear abnormally when you are back dragging that much with it. Not a huge deal because it saves you lots of time because it's so wide. Hopefully you are making good money and replacing those shoes more often won't matter. I would like one of those for my Bobcat eventually. The operator will get faster as he gets more comfortable. I can tell he is tentative and slow right now. It's good he is being careful though, I would rather have that than someone killing the equipment like an idiot. Do your guys outline the drives first or some other outfit? Either way it's helpful, but time consuming and more manpower is needed.Keep up the good work.Thumbs Up


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

WIPensFan said:


> Good video, I love watching these.:clapping: One problem I see with that MetalPless is the wing shoes will wear abnormally when you are back dragging that much with it. Not a huge deal because it saves you lots of time because it's so wide. Hopefully you are making good money and replacing those shoes more often won't matter. I would like one of those for my Bobcat eventually. The operator will get faster as he gets more comfortable. I can tell he is tentative and slow right now. It's good he is being careful though, I would rather have that than someone killing the equipment like an idiot. Do your guys outline the drives first or some other outfit? Either way it's helpful, but time consuming and more manpower is needed.Keep up the good work.Thumbs Up


Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it.

Couple thoughts....
Those wing shoes are so ridiculously beefy that you can't even tell we have plowed with them. With nearly 20 hours of plow time the entire plow looks brand new, including the wing shoes. I am happy to replace them every few years....haha
Tad had been operating equipment for 30 years and he still feels like a bull in a china shop with this equipment in such a tight place. Normally we have this machine in a much bigger environment, but that day was unique. It is so efficient that you can take your time and be slower then you might want to be. Also, this was daytime, so the site was really busy and congested with construction workers and trucks. In the middle of the night it would be much faster. 
We have a very large sidewalk crew on this site so for them to define the drives was really easy. I would rather pay for that then to have to go back and repair landscaping after each storm.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

timsjeep said:


> Thanks for the feedback, glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Couple thoughts....
> Those wing shoes are so ridiculously beefy that you can't even tell we have plowed with them. With nearly 20 hours of plow time the entire plow looks brand new, including the wing shoes. I am happy to replace them every few years....haha
> ...


I used to have myself and my crews hit the sides of the drives after we plowed because we had to do front walks and city walks and garage doors anyway. Looks more professional to me as well. Good deal on the wear shoes, they will wear though, eventually!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I don't like you...........


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I don't like you...........


Well I'm not helping your budget situation either. Don't give him all the hate.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I like the video and the metal pless is perfectly matched with the JD 244 but the cookie cutter houses made me want to scratch my eyes out. The only landscaping visible are the A/C units and some of the drives looked like there was 6' to the garage door, not even enough room to park a car.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

In you're other thread you mentioned the HOA was plowed used a skid with a Kage. How much of a difference in time was there between to the two pieces of equipment? Also more many driveway's and miles of road in the HOA?


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I like the video and the metal pless is perfectly matched with the JD 244 but the cookie cutter houses made me want to scratch my eyes out. The only landscaping visible are the A/C units and some of the drives looked like there was 6' to the garage door, not even enough room to park a car.


So the driveways are really off the alley. The other side of the building is where the landscaping is located. I agree that the driveway side is very boring. The outer parts are not as bad. We have landscaped the entire property over the last 1.5 years and its getting better as more of the buildings are being built. Here is a shot from last summer, its much bigger today.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

BUFF said:


> In you're other thread you mentioned the HOA was plowed used a skid with a Kage. How much of a difference in time was there between to the two pieces of equipment? Also more many driveway's and miles of road in the HOA?


Well, the Bobcat has been down with issues 3 of the 4 storms we have had this season. I would say the Kage/A300 is still a very good option for a property like this one. That said, the MP/244 is easily 30% - 40% faster. Just the street speed of the 244 is so much better even with the A300 two speed. Plus the Kage requires 2 passes for each driveway. So its not really a fair comparison. I am extremely disappointed in my Bobcat. Its an older machine with higher hours and its showing. I hope we will have it up and running right for the next storm and I can give you a better answer. This property has 85 driveways and less then a mile of road. It will have 140 drives by next winter. The problem with this site is that all the snow has to be piled out on the edges. No snow is allowed to be piled inside the main living area. That means a lot of hauling snow down the street. The MP is amazing at doing just that.


----------



## Mistifier (Aug 21, 2016)

What are the black squares on the ends of the wings, poly curb guards?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

timsjeep said:


> Well, the Bobcat has been down with issues 3 of the 4 storms we have had this season. I would say the Kage/A300 is still a very good option for a property like this one. That said, the MP/244 is easily 30% - 40% faster. Just the street speed of the 244 is so much better even with the A300 two speed. Plus the Kage requires 2 passes for each driveway. So its not really a fair comparison. I am extremely disappointed in my Bobcat. Its an older machine with higher hours and its showing. I hope we will have it up and running right for the next storm and I can give you a better answer. This property has 85 driveways and less then a mile of road. It will have 140 drives by next winter. The problem with this site is that all the snow has to be piled out on the edges. No snow is allowed to be piled inside the main living area. That means a lot of hauling snow down the street. The MP is amazing at doing just that.
> View attachment 169556


Something else you have to think about, and I'm sure you have.

The 244J/K is also double the cost of a skid steer and smaller wing plow. Yes, it can run a bigger plow and is more productive and comfortable, but do the ends justify the means? On the correct accounts mini loaders are sweet, but for accounts that its not cutting your time in half, you're not gaining anything other than operator comfort.

Our 244 is about 25% more productive than a skid set up the same way (12' Arctic on 244, 10' on skid) Our wing plow skids close that gap by about 15%.

For my 90k, I'd be buying a 100-125hp ag tractor and running a 12-18 for lots, and let the skids do properties like this one. I know we won't have another mini loader.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ag tractors are good, but they aren't as maneuverable and without a loader can't stack. 

A lease isn't much more than a fully equipped skidsteer lease. 

They all have there place.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Even if a machine is 50% more efficient but costs double the thoughts of having only one operator makes the numbers very appealing. If your doing driveways in one pass instead of 2 and have to push all the snow down the road I can't see how the 244J can't be doing it almost twice as fast. Plus the visibility with the 244 over the skid will increase time and safety.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

timsjeep said:


> So the driveways are really off the alley. The other side of the building is where the landscaping is located. I agree that the driveway side is very boring. The outer parts are not as bad. We have landscaped the entire property over the last 1.5 years and its getting better as more of the buildings are being built. Here is a shot from last summer, its much bigger today.
> View attachment 169555


That view looks better but still the place in middle of the pic. The garage on the left it looks like it would be hard to get in and out, the door faces the side of another garage. The one on the far left looks like it has about a 3' approach.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Something else you have to think about, and I'm sure you have.
> 
> The 244J/K is also double the cost of a skid steer and smaller wing plow. Yes, it can run a bigger plow and is more productive and comfortable, but do the ends justify the means? On the correct accounts mini loaders are sweet, but for accounts that its not cutting your time in half, you're not gaining anything other than operator comfort.
> 
> ...


Thats a huge factor for sure. However, I am a cheap SOB and would never spend 90K on a piece of equipment. I have 41k total into my 244 w/ MP plow. I have 38k into my A300 w/Kage. I spend countless hours shopping for the right deal on used equipment. Most of the time we come out looking good. This bobcat seams to be the exception. I might not have bought well on that one. 

I bought an older 1997 244H last month for $8500 that will be perfect for either a Kage or MP plow. May not look as nice at my 244J, but it will make quick work of any property. Might have a plow on it this season still. For now its my shop loader for loading ice slicer.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

JD Dave said:


> Even if a machine is 50% more efficient but costs double the thoughts of having only one operator makes the numbers very appealing. If your doing driveways in one pass instead of 2 and have to push all the snow down the road I can't see how the 244J can't be doing it almost twice as fast. Plus the visibility with the 244 over the skid will increase time and safety.


It was an eye opener for sure. Property manager called me yesterday and said what a great job the 244J did and why I don't use this all the time. Haha.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

LapeerLandscape said:


> That view looks better but still the place in middle of the pic. The garage on the left it looks like it would be hard to get in and out, the door faces the side of another garage. The one on the far left looks like it has about a 3' approach.


They are definitely not a place I would live, but they are in a very affordable price range and the inside is pretty nice. They are selling faster then they can build them. Us landscapers have special perspectives on places like that. I could never live there, but I sure like taking their money. HaHa


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

timsjeep said:


> Thats a huge factor for sure. However, I am a cheap SOB and would never spend 90K on a piece of equipment. I have 41k total into my 244 w/ MP plow. I have 38k into my A300 w/Kage. I spend countless hours shopping for the right deal on used equipment. Most of the time we come out looking good. This bobcat seams to be the exception. I might not have bought well on that one.
> 
> I bought an older 1997 244H last month for $8500 that will be perfect for either a Kage or MP plow. May not look as nice at my 244J, but it will make quick work of any property. Might have a plow on it this season still. For now its my shop loader for loading ice slicer.
> View attachment 169559


With those numbers it makes it MUCH more attractive.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Mistifier said:


> What are the black squares on the ends of the wings, poly curb guards?


Yes, we put plow wing rubbers on the ends to act as curb guards. Not sure how long they will last, but I wanted something out there that would give if we bumped into a curb or anything really. MP just has a big chunk of steel out there that would kill a curb for sure. I still feel like we are learning this machine and the plow so for now I have a few "training wheels" on just in case.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

timsjeep said:


> Yes, we put plow wing rubbers on the ends to act as curb guards.


Would there be a way to add more blocks to the end of the wings to widen the plow just another foot or so? I see in some of the videos that there is a very small trail left behind between the plow wing and the area cleared by your sidewalk crews along the edges of the driveway. It looks mostly to happen where the wing skid shoe starts to tip up to allow it to ride up over obstacles better.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

You stole that older 244! I've been casually looking for years now! I'll give 12.5 for it ! Nice video.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Mark13 said:


> Would there be a way to add more blocks to the end of the wings to widen the plow just another foot or so? I see in some of the videos that there is a very small trail left behind between the plow wing and the area cleared by your sidewalk crews along the edges of the driveway. It looks mostly to happen where the wing skid shoe starts to tip up to allow it to ride up over obstacles better.


I hear ya. If back dragging drive ways was the only thing that plow did, I would definitely figure something like that out. However, it may never do that property again since it spends most of its life up on large schools doing huge lots and road ways. For those large lots, I like the function of the tapered wings to float up curbs.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

leigh said:


> You stole that older 244! I've been casually looking for years now! I'll give 12.5 for it ! Nice video.


Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't tell anyone! Ha ha.
Crazy thing is that the old one only has 500 more hours then the newer one. 

I actually feel like I stole both of them. They are so hard to find around here. The 97 was a friend of mine and he was the original owner. It runs amazing and has crazy good heat in the cab. Just needs some new rear tires. Came with a standard bucket, a large snow/light material bucket and a set of forks. Love it!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

timsjeep said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't tell anyone! Ha ha.
> Crazy thing is that the old one only has 500 more hours then the newer one.
> 
> I actually feel like I stole both of them. They are so hard to find around here. The 97 was a friend of mine and he was the original owner. It runs amazing and has crazy good heat in the cab. Just needs some new rear tires. Came with a standard bucket, a large snow/light material bucket and a set of forks. Love it!


If you were closer I'd come by at night and steal it.I'm on east coast so you can rest easy!


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

timsjeep said:


> Thats a huge factor for sure. However, I am a cheap SOB and would never spend 90K on a piece of equipment. I have 41k total into my 244 w/ MP plow. I have 38k into my A300 w/Kage. I spend countless hours shopping for the right deal on used equipment. Most of the time we come out looking good. This bobcat seams to be the exception. I might not have bought well on that one.
> 
> I bought an older 1997 244H last month for $8500 that will be perfect for either a Kage or MP plow. May not look as nice at my 244J, but it will make quick work of any property. Might have a plow on it this season still. For now its my shop loader for loading ice slicer.
> View attachment 169559


*Tim, Greetings from NH, I have a 2011 JD 244J, can i ask how much was the skid steer adapter plate, to run a kage or MP? Thinking maybe next season of pulling the trigger.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

512high said:


> *Tim, Greetings from NH, I have a 2011 JD 244J, can i ask how much was the skid steer adapter plate, to run a kage or MP? Thinking maybe next season of pulling the trigger.


I don't use an adaptor plate for the MP. I had the plow shipped with the plate for the 244J coupler. It was an extra 750 from MP. However, I do have an adaptor for the skid attachment. It was 1500 and is fully hydraulic. I found a used one from a rental yard for 700 and took it and ran! 
My older 244H already had skid steer plate so its an easy switch.

Hope that helps. Tim


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

timsjeep said:


> I don't use an adaptor plate for the MP. I had the plow shipped with the plate for the 244J coupler. It was an extra 750 from MP. However, I do have an adaptor for the skid attachment. It was 1500 and is fully hydraulic. I found a used one from a rental yard for 700 and took it and ran!
> My older 244H already had skid steer plate so its an easy switch.
> 
> Hope that helps. Tim


Thank you! Nice rig & Metal Pless congrats


----------



## LR3 (Sep 23, 2011)

timsjeep said:


> Thought I would start a second thread with this video. If Moderators don't want this as a second thread, thats fine I will add it to the other thread. Its very long and uncut or edited so its for the nerdy MP and 244J guys to just sit and drool over. If your like me, you just can't watch these machines enough. There are not many videos online that just let you watch without music and fancy edits. I let this run just like I shot it. I will be editing a shorter and smoother version for marketing but this is just for Plowsite guys.
> 
> msWuJl2HOqo[/MEDIA]]


Good video.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

JD Dave said:


> Even if a machine is 50% more efficient but costs double the thoughts of having only one operator makes the numbers very appealing. If your doing driveways in one pass instead of 2 and have to push all the snow down the road I can't see how the 244J can't be doing it almost twice as fast. Plus the visibility with the 244 over the skid will increase time and safety.


Yeah in NJ, if you can cut down on operators or have a machine a little faster than your other option, it surely makes it easier to manage..


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

timsjeep said:


> Thats a huge factor for sure. However, I am a cheap SOB and would never spend 90K on a piece of equipment. I have 41k total into my 244 w/ MP plow. I have 38k into my A300 w/Kage. I spend countless hours shopping for the right deal on used equipment. Most of the time we come out looking good. This bobcat seams to be the exception. I might not have bought well on that one.
> 
> I bought an older 1997 244H last month for $8500 that will be perfect for either a Kage or MP plow. May not look as nice at my 244J, but it will make quick work of any property. Might have a plow on it this season still. For now its my shop loader for loading ice slicer.
> View attachment 169559


Yeah 244s are more now that they went from the J to K series and the different engine. I'd rather have the 244j, and its less money. Its odd around NJ/east coast, MOST 244s used like 3-7 yrs old are not very cheap still. I see stuff with 2000hrs, 2010s for 65k still and with any discounts we would get the machine for 85k brand new from deere, now if i was finding them half price a few years old then sure i'd go that route every time.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

awesome videos btw, nice setup no matter what.


----------

